# Anyone near Carrol Ohio?



## bikesnbuses (Jun 13, 2014)

Dear god!This bike looks NOS!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-1941-W...160?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19eed0e208


----------



## bricycle (Jun 13, 2014)

That bike is amazing, but why would a bike that pristine have two different pedals? one axle snaped, and they put away bike? eventually found a replacement?  ???????


----------



## bricycle (Jun 13, 2014)

...I'm confused...seller states they are not an expert, but they make claim that this is rare, and that this is a hard to find color combo?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh Brian...Dont you know? EVRYONES an expert!!


----------



## BB Rider (Jun 13, 2014)

*Confusing....*



bricycle said:


> ...I'm confused...seller states they are not an expert, but they make claim that this is rare, and that this is a hard to find color combo?




That bike caught my eye as well. Did some research on Dave's Nostalgic bicycles website. Closest example I could find was a 1941 Firestone Pilot in an old 1941 catalog page. There were two choices of two-toned color combos offered, however, this bike's color scheme was not one of them. So maybe it is indeed "rare"!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 13, 2014)

BB Rider said:


> That bike caught my eye as well. Did some research on Dave's Nostalgic bicycles website. Closest example I could find was a 1941 Firestone Pilot in an old 1941 catalog page. There were two choices of two-toned color combos offered, however, this bike's color scheme was not one of them. So maybe it is indeed "rare"!!




That OR it's not a '41.
Chris


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 13, 2014)

Am I dreaming or did this bike make a brief appearance on the CABE some time ago?


----------



## BB Rider (Jun 13, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> That OR it's not a '41.
> Chris




Good point Chris. Any Firestone "experts" out there care to comment on this one?


----------



## npence (Jun 13, 2014)

I would say it is a post war built by Huffman.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Jun 13, 2014)

They should sell it on the Cabe so the Cabe debaters could rip the seller a new butthole over a low priced bike.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 13, 2014)

vincev said:


> They should sell it on the Cabe so the Cabe debaters could rip the seller a new butthole over a low priced bike.




CABEr's do not rip butt ho-wels any more, they are kind and gentle.....


----------



## vincev (Jun 13, 2014)

bricycle said:


> CABEr's do not rip butt ho-wels any more, they are kind and gentle.....




lol,ask the guy who is selling a Columbia bike .If you cant afford whats for sale attack the seller.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 13, 2014)

vincev said:


> lol,ask the guy who is selling a Columbia bike .If you cant afford whats for sale attack the seller.




Just one guy thats not liking the $475.... everybody has an opinion, right or wrong...


----------



## vincev (Jun 13, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Just one guy thats not liking the $475.... everybody has an opinion, right or wrong...




I agree but the For sale section is not the place for someones opinion.Especially when he is wrong.lol If you cant afford something get out of the way and quit crying.


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 24, 2014)

I am going to look at this bike later today . It is on craigslist for 225.00. Going to try for 175.00 if it looks good .


----------

